# dvdrip issue



## SPlissken (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello

I try to use dvd::rip on FreeBSD 9-Stable AMD64 and *I* have the same issue as the one describe here: 
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2011-December/071759.html

He said 





> Forcing PERL_VERSION=5.8.9 and reinstalling dvdrip results in a working copy



Is it a good idea? How to force PERL_VERSION=5.8.9?

Thanks for your comments,


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 18, 2012)

SPlissken said:
			
		

> Is it a good idea?


You tell us after reinstalling and testing dvdrip.



> How to force PERL_VERSION=5.8.9?


`# make PERL_VERSION=5.8.9 install clean`


----------



## SPlissken (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, it seems it*'*s not a good idea since perl 5.14 is the last version and *I* think it*'*s not a good idea to try to deinstall perl 5.14 and to reinstall perl 5.8. So *I* will no try.


----------

